# hired my first employee



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hired my first employee this winter to run my other truck this year whoohoo. But the funny part I stole him from a friend that does the same work. He left and came to my side of the shop cause dude doesn't even pay drive time from job to job I was like whah really!!!! He was purdy excited. I even let him take the truck home since he lives few miles up the rode. Told him just leave the time sheet in the truck I will stop by and pick it up. Kid was flabbergasted I tell ya.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good Luck !!! Lettuce know how this turns out for you.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mabey your new at this but stealing a freinds employee will come back to bite you in the ass someday . Bragging about it to the world is even worse , good luck with your buisness model .


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

What jmac said.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Just the fact that this guy was so willing to jump ship would have made me pass, hope this guy doesn't quit you during a big Strom. And isn't it a little late in the year to be bring on a new guy?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

With friends like you....how's it go???


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

B-2 Lawncare;1678979 said:


> Just the fact that this guy was so willing to jump ship would have made me pass, hope this guy doesn't quit you during a big Strom. And isn't it a little late in the year to be bring on a new guy?


 sniff, sniff I smell a grilling in here:yow!: Good point!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

While it could be a messy/bad situation either way a think a big factor is if the employee approached the employer (OK) or the other way around (not cool IMO).


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Karma has a way of catching up with you eventually.


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

He gets to take the truck home........ bet he's busy making his own plow list up as I type this.


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

well..we dont know the whole story but....If he wasnt paying drive time ,he must be working cheap or hes a just a .......!!..ALL about $$$$..


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Your right, we only know what the op posted. Let's see he said he stole the employee from a friend, I have a friend who had his list of places and as long as my friend wanted them i would not touch them he is my friend. When my friend got out of the business i bid those properties and got them straight up, that in my opinion is how to do business.
Further the guy who's employee jump ship spent time to train him on the route and his equipment, as a small business i feel it each time i train a employee and furnish them with nesscesary safety gear and they don't work out it costs money that then does not show up on my bottom line. Lastly my values code won't allow for that conduct, they would not be my friend for long in business or life.


----------



## whitehills1983 (Dec 12, 2013)

chesterlawn;1686968 said:


> He gets to take the truck home........ bet he's busy making his own plow list up as I type this.


lol thinking the same...... So you give a new worker your truck to bring home? I can just see him drinking beer with 2 honeys in your truck plowing his own accounts near his house. Being serious though, that's risky. No one will take care of your sh** better then yourself. Watch the maintenance cost rise after a few storms.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Karma is a bit**


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

True, I asked help from a young man 4yrs back my drive way was 2cars wide, and about 200ft long the guy only charged me $15 he was good and the snow was light. About 6". I'm thankful he helped out. But now that I am in the business.... I can only imagine what his boss might of said if he found out.


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I guess I should of explained the story a lil better. He asked to come work for me. I stated you get the ok from him. My friend is ok with it. We bounce so much work between us it actually works for both of us. I just pay him whats he is worth. Far as taking the truck home well truck has gps on it problem solved and he lives down tbe rode about 5 farms down. This guy is a health freak he doesn't drink. For godsake he packs this body builders lunch with green looking shakes yuck! My friend is a cheap ass and he knows it thats why he can't keep employees around. Hope this clarifies some things


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I let some guys take the truck home. One is for convenience . He lives the next town over and he starts his residental route within a mile from his house. The other guy takes his home because he's " in between vehicles" at this time. He pays for the fuel to travel back and forth and I trust the kid.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have GPS on all my trucks, but nobody taking my trucks home.. I have subs in place close to props.. They get their first and open the lots up, we help finish, then "nuke" them (salt)


----------



## tyslawnservice (Feb 10, 2012)

aint say'n you did right by hiring that guy. but if you don't take care of your employs and you don't even pay for travel then your in the wrong line of work. and may not be legal. here in mt we're not required to give breaks. but we are required to pay to the first job but not from the last job


----------



## Fox255 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Need Extra Help?*

Hey Wilnip, 
This season is to late to start, but I'm hoping for next season i could start plowing. Ill be 17 years old. I live in Johnstown. Seeing with all the big landscaping companies its kinda hard to start alone. If you would be interested in my working with you. Message me.


----------



## Fox255 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Wilnip, 
This season is to late to start, but I'm hoping for next season i could start plowing. Ill be 17 years old. I live in Johnstown. Seeing with all the big landscaping companies its kinda hard to start alone. If you would be interested in my working with you. Message me.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Fox255,
You can't send or receive pm's until you have 10 posts. Email me at [email protected].


----------

